# Any female, or other partners ?



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

I am falling in love w/the idea of a 100+ acre hardwood lot that may or may not , (will be shown corners soon), have a perfect place for a retreat/farm (yes, a bit of a doomer). Price is good - they will owner-finance. Tax not bad.
I have been looking off & on for partners for several owned properties I have here in safe corner of safest state (ME), but nothing is really ready for farming (other than big garden, rabbits & chickens), really need to find female partner to make solid base first.
I have studied what is needed for a long time, have good ideas & know pretty much what to do. If it's my land I will pretty much call the shots, but that is not to say that I don't make mistakes, or that I'm always right. Will propose, listen, then decide.
As to partners - what I want is long-term, hopefully friends for life. If I depend on good partners I must treat them well, make sure they don't feel too thwarted. If we are not all happy together, then after the worst times perhaps there will be a lot of places & opportunities for folks who want to move on.
Land I'm looking at is just down out of these mtns. for a little longer growing season - has firewood for life for plenty of people & plenty to sell - growing well after softwood cut several years ago. 
Has nice drive up the bank off 2 lane blacktop w/power & a huge place where DOT dumped & levelled many thousands of yards of fill from road project, so great, great place to get started, a lay-down yard, a place to build initial (maybe temporary housing), garage/workshop/storage lockup. Gate the road at bottom of drive.
Along the road on the land is a fairly high bank, so no one can see anything on the land from the road, also good chance for heavy duty fencing, warning devices there so baddy people can't get up on the land easily.
Very, very defensible, all in all. Surrounded by other huge wooded properties.
If our money will become hugely, cripplingly inflated, then why not invest in 100 acres of firewood that will always be in demand here & go up in value ?
I would love to harvest this w/a couple of draft ponies & make a farm at the top of the land w/my excavator & ponies/pigs/goats. Build an earth-sheltered house or 2 (easily used for fallout sheltering too).
No zoning in this township - last census says 410 residents. 15 mi. from a bigger town w/state college, ag stores & nice farmer's market - a pretty 'greeny/hippy' town which also has all Walmarts, KFC/TacoBell/VIP auto, radio shack, etc. etc. & good hospital - Tractor Supply Co. - a very helpfull county extension service for all ag questions.
And hardly any crime - ME rated safest state !
Not too far from little resort village where I now live to get odds & ends of work - still have all construction skills, tools & equipment.
I have about 4-5 sources of $ each month, so will have time to work the land & build stuff/farm. One monthly check will pay mortgage on land, then I get a balloon pmnt. in 3 yrs. to pay balloon on land so no debt again.
Well, gone on long enough - anyone interested ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Why, there oughta be. I was told women would be glad to live inna cave for awhile. Sounds like theyed jump at a chance to life up there with U RF. Good luck.
AND ID imagine 11. would say, Good luck with that lol


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Why, there oughta be. I was told women would be glad to live inna cave for awhile. Sounds like theyed jump at a chance to life up there with U RF. Good luck.
> AND ID imagine 11. would say, Good luck with that lol


If I were seriously looking I would try farmers only, met quite a few good people there...about the same issue there as here, too far spread out. I think farmers has a part on the profile if they are willing to relocate so you know right away if there is any potential. Quite a few real down to earth people and most grew up on a farm, in the country, or a few wannabe's there too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

I'd be a little cautious of land which was filled in by DOT..there used to be a nice little town in Missouri..Times Beach..

just sayin'...


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'd be more cautious of being a "partner" to someone calling all of the shots.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Just my 2 cents but I prefer the female partner to "others", LOL...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

First, NG Im kinda sorry to say, I think the women in here are way more like I thought them to be, than what you thought them to be, as in the other post.

Next. Good luck with FO. Maybe your age groups got more action and are more active than what I found there in mine. 45/65 thereabouts. Most of them if not all, were wannabes from town, and Ive had 3 of that sort. They were the younger ones. The older had had the experiences, and wanted to end life with somebody who HAD the same experiences. They DID NOT want to go back to farming. They were retired, and had earned the right to sit on the portch and watch the sun come up, or go down. Have a postage stamp garden. Watch a 1/2 doz chickens in the yard, and travel, play bingo, and go to town so they could feel rejuvinated when they came home. Thank you NO.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Next. Good luck with FO. Maybe your age groups got more action and are more active than what I found there in mine. 45/65 thereabouts. Most of them if not all, were wannabes from town, and Ive had 3 of that sort. They were the younger ones. The older had had the experiences, and wanted to end life with somebody who HAD the same experiences. They DID NOT want to go back to farming. They were retired, and had earned the right to sit on the portch and watch the sun come up, or go down. Have a postage stamp garden. Watch a 1/2 doz chickens in the yard, and travel, play bingo, and go to town so they could feel rejuvinated when they came home. Thank you NO.


I am 70, and I would work circles around you all day long! You seem to spend most of your time here anyway, I spend most of my time working on my land, gardens and with my livestock. Please don't lump all women into "your" category of women you have been with or married to, cause bub all women are not alike!

Annie


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

good luck to you, Rick . . .


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It sounds absolutely perfect. 

Personally, I would not take relationship advice from FBB.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

bostonlesley said:


> I'd be a little cautious of land which was filled in by DOT..there used to be a nice little town in Missouri..Times Beach..
> 
> just sayin'...


No, no nothing wrong w/the land, they just changed the road and needed a place for a whole gravel pit's worth of gravel - I can make my road to the level land up on top with this and still have plenty for a huge 'laydown' yard & an earth-sheltered garage/workshop/RV bay for temporary housing.
Most farms are right on a road w/traffic, but I don't want that - I want a secluded, defensible farm/retreat.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Terri in WV said:


> I'd be more cautious of being a "partner" to someone calling all of the shots.


Yeah, I hear you, but what is your suggestion ? I said I'd listen to my partners but there has to be some sort of straightforward plan w/out a lot of arguing & going back & forth.
I guess I'd lay out a rough draft of my plan for the farm/retreat and if people didn't like it, then they could go somewhere else ? You know, before they got commited.
It could be as logjammed as our country's govt., where very little can actually get done.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Rick, when I read your posting, my first thought was not that you were looking for partners, but indentured servants. You're going to provide them land to live on and they are to work it to how you envision it, you have the final say and if they don't like it, then they can move on. Does that really sound like a partnership to you?

Maybe it would be better to offer owner financing on 10 acres of property to like minded folks that follow your same ideals? It would seem that you would possibly get more takers that way.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Terri in WV said:


> Rick, when I read your posting, my first thought was not that you were looking for partners, but indentured servants. You're going to provide them land to live on and they are to work it to how you envision it, you have the final say and if they don't like it, then they can move on. Does that really sound like a partnership to you?
> 
> Maybe it would be better to offer owner financing on 10 acres of property to like minded folks that follow your same ideals? It would seem that you would possibly get more takers that way.


That was actually something I was considering (although w/local regs that is easier said than done), but I think that, after obsessing about this HUGE project for at least a month, that this morning I am talking myself out of it . I have realised that I may be a little bi-polar ? Jumping into huge projects when feeling overly brave ?
The land I've been considering is full of raspberries, blackberries, maple trees (for sugar & firewood), $100+/-k worth of gravel to make roads & earth-sheltered homes, water for a fish pond & hydro power, deer, moose, partridge & turkeys, un-amended forest soil, but also rocks - big rocks - from boulders the size of a cord of wood to only the size of wheelbarrows, a LOT of them ! 
I have an excavator to move them/bury them & build roads, houses & garden land, but just to take the best existing skidder trail & make it into a steep road up to the level, farmable part would be HUGE, requiring the purchase of at least a farm tractor w/a loader to load the old non-roadable dumptruck you'd also need to buy ??!!
This is the most defensible land I can imagine - incredibly so - but I am not young & have no one to help me ? On the other hand, just as a very, very cheap owner-financed huge firewood lot w/no farm - just camp out there for summer w/the pigs & goats you want to fatten for summer and gorge yourself w/berries ??? But I really, really like my private 6.3 acre present (future) mini-farm too .
As to the direction & managment of a project like this - you know, fully democratic versus some sort of manager/owner w/the final say - - as I was sorting out the many, many books left w/me from my very bright ex-step-daughter I found & read a cool one on survival . 
It was "The Girl Who Owned a City" by O.T. Nelson and how they worked out how the new survival society of children (after plague took all older than 12) would be organised .
I'm afraid that at least the 1st groups setting up retreat farms for & after the collapse (pick your cause ?) will not have time for liberal democracy if they are to succeed - perhaps a Republic like we once had can be formed later if we are incredibly strong & lucky ??


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

rickfrosty said:


> That was actually something I was considering (although w/local regs that is easier said than done), but I think that, after obsessing about this HUGE project for at least a month, that this morning I am talking myself out of it . *I have realised that I may be a little bi-polar ?* Jumping into huge projects when feeling overly brave ?
> The land I've been considering is full of raspberries, blackberries, maple trees (for sugar & firewood), $100+/-k worth of gravel to make roads & earth-sheltered homes, water for a fish pond & hydro power, deer, moose, partridge & turkeys, un-amended forest soil, but also rocks - big rocks - from boulders the size of a cord of wood to only the size of wheelbarrows, a LOT of them !
> I have an excavator to move them/bury them & build roads, houses & garden land, but just to take the best existing skidder trail & make it into a steep road up to the level, farmable part would be HUGE, requiring the purchase of at least a farm tractor w/a loader to load the old non-roadable dumptruck you'd also need to buy ??!!
> This is the most defensible land I can imagine - incredibly so - but I am not young & have no one to help me ? On the other hand, just as a very, very cheap owner-financed huge firewood lot w/no farm - just camp out there for summer w/the pigs & goats you want to fatten for summer and gorge yourself w/berries ??? But I really, really like my private 6.3 acre present (future) mini-farm too .
> ...


*******************************************************
*ALL* the signs of being bi-polar, I have to wonder at your own diagnosis....

Isn't that similar to being 'a little bit pregnant'???!!!:hammer:


----------



## Farmingit (Apr 20, 2012)

Rick, you sound a bit creeepy like Charles Manson...I would advise all women to stay away from you. Maybe you should find yourself a donkey like yourself.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

awful harsh comparing Rick to CM isn't it ? i'd say it was. yes, i always thought he would be better off with a mule. something like Bill. but to compare him to a monster like CM. granted, he's a bit weird but so are most of us as far as i can see. ~Georgia.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks to me like this would be better than renting. No different work load and no rent. There are plenty of people trying to homestead on rented property where they can be kicked out with 30 days notice.

Or maybe buy in and make part of the payments for part ownership. Or maybe if you are going to build, Rick would allow a long term lease on a small corner so you wouldn't lose your efforts.

Actually, a quick read sounds like he is looking for a partner (female) not buddies to hang out with him. Did I read that too quickly and miss the point?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

copperkid3 said:


> *******************************************************
> *ALL* the signs of being bi-polar, I have to wonder at your own diagnosis....
> 
> Isn't that similar to being 'a little bit pregnant'???!!!:hammer:


Whatever - I just really get excited about some things like the 100+ acres which engendered this thread, but have learned to wait on the wisdom to come in and see what the project looks like after a good long wait. 
I would say there are different levels of bi-polar, just as there are different levels of A-hole, what do you think ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Farmingit said:


> Rick, you sound a bit creeepy like Charles Manson...I would advise all women to stay away from you. Maybe you should find yourself a donkey like yourself.


Man, it's so easy to flush out the angry ones, the haters here ?!
Chas manson ?? - a donkey ?? Dude, (or dudette ?) you may not understand me (you may be rushing to assumptions), but I tested for & belonged to Mensa - do you ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> awful harsh comparing Rick to CM isn't it ? i'd say it was. yes, i always thought he would be better off with a mule. something like Bill. but to compare him to a monster like CM. granted, he's a bit weird but so are most of us as far as i can see. ~Georgia.


Amen !


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Terribly harsh! Rick ain't nearly as creepy as CM or CB or FBB.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Farmingit said:


> Rick, you sound a bit creeepy like Charles Manson...I would advise all women to stay away from you. Maybe you should find yourself a donkey like yourself.


In my opinion, this is the most uncalled for post I can imagine. If you aren't interested in what Rick is posting, go to another thread. I'm disgusted.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

GarlicGirl said:


> In my opinion, this is the most uncalled for post I can imagine. If you aren't interested in what Rick is posting, go to another thread. I'm disgusted.


Thank you, you're sweet.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Just my opinion.. I wouldn't touch your idea with a 10 foot pole. Nothing personal, but. To begin with you are buying something that will be owner financed, others will be depending on you to 1. Make the payments. And 2. Hoping the original owner doesn't pull the rug out from under you. 3. ME isn't the safest State to be in..Montana or Idaho probably. 4. You wont have anything set up..just have people come to your place and hope for the best with you calling the shots? Sorry, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

rickfrosty said:


> Man, it's so easy to flush out the angry ones, the haters here ?!
> Chas manson ?? - a donkey ?? Dude, (or dudette ?) you may not understand me (you may be rushing to assumptions), but I tested for & belonged to Mensa - do you ?


Have any of your ex-wives been paroled?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

NewGround said:


> Have any of your ex-wives been paroled?


Huh ?


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Your secret admirer~not has only a few posts so it could just be a past love that has "issues"... Seems an odd statement is all, and from someone with so few posts too...


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Just my opinion.. I wouldn't touch your idea with a 10 foot pole. Nothing personal, but. To begin with you are buying something that will be owner financed, others will be depending on you to 1. Make the payments. And 2. Hoping the original owner doesn't pull the rug out from under you. 3. ME isn't the safest State to be in..Montana or Idaho probably. 4. You wont have anything set up..just have people come to your place and hope for the best with you calling the shots? Sorry, but I just don't see it happening.


*"[ME isn't the safest State to be in..Montana or Idaho probably"/B]
Might want to google safest state ? Depends where you look, but usually it's ME & we are buffered by other safest states like VT & NH.
Why would original owner "pull the rug out from under you" - I have sold my properties w/owner finance several times & the monthly income is not something I'd want to stop ?
As to ability to make the payments, I have sources of monthly income & a payment coming to me in 3 yrs. to pay off this land, BUT I could easily borrow on my fully owned home to pay it off anytime, a home-equity loan which is all in place, just no balance on it.
As I have said elsewhere, I'm prolly not gonna buy this land, and one reason is it is hard to find partners - most who post here seem to jump to negative conclusions immediately.
Tell me this Mr. Wolf - if you had worked 6 or 7 days a week all your life and were in a position to buy a huge fruitful piece of land w/the savings of your lifetime, if you had studied hard for several years how to survive & farm, if you had tools & equipment & 3 decades of experience as a carpenter/builder, and people were going to come & help you build a farm retreat w/out any financial contribution - would you put the direction of the project up for a vote ? Or, as I said, would you weigh carefully what they thought & wanted and then do as you thought best for the farm & the group ?
After our society collapses there won't be time for your liberal 'common wisdom' which we have been brainwashed with by our educational system & television . (In My Humble Opinion)*


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Lets look at ME for a possible shtf location



As of 2010 Population Maine 1,328,361 Montana 989,415 Idaho 156,7582 

Crop Land Acres Maine 529,253 Montana 18,242,000 Idaho 5,918,899 

People Per Sq. Mile Maine 620 Montana 13 Idaho 65

Maine is surrounded by Nuclear Power Plants, and as is the Majority of the NE Coast States, heavely dependent on the Grid.

So with 620 people per square mile, where ya gonna go and be safe?

What is to say the Owner will pay the taxes? Why would you want to be in Debt while in a SHTF schenario?

Studying how to Farm and Survive doesn't relate to actually doing.

As far as me being Liberal, I don't have a Liberal bone in my body.

You have to have some place to go if you want to be a Leader and have people follow you. 

You chose one of the worst locations for a Survival Retreat.

I might suggest for you to learn and expand on your dreams by visiting SurvivalBlog.com
Good Luck !


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Lets look at ME for a possible shtf location
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, let's see, I've been subscribed to , reading, and advertising my specialty as a reatreat realtor on SurvivalBlog since early 2008.
other than the band along ME's 3500 mi. of coastland population is more like 43 per acre.
What nuclear plants do you refer to ? There are none near my corner of ME - the closest city (of 67,000) is Portland at 120 mi.s, Boston is easily 4 hours, Montreal & Quebec City nearly that far .
You mention acres of farmland, but do you take into account the 17 MILLION acres of forest ? Nearly 90% of the state ?
As to the land, why would the owner pay the taxes, that's not how it works. It's not rent to own - you ARE the owner, and at $65k for over 100 acres, there's no way I'd lose it .
And, by the way, taxes are quite low.
I don't know why I respond to someone like you - I know there is to be no winning ?
Where do you live - just out of curiosity ? A safe, defensible place ?
When I go in the post office I not only leave the keys in the car or truck, but leave it running.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

rickfrosty said:


> Well, let's see, I've been subscribed to , reading, and advertising my specialty as a reatreat realtor on SurvivalBlog since early 2008.


You obviously haven't learned much.



rickfrosty said:


> What nuclear plants do you refer to ?


Every NE State has them 



rickfrosty said:


> You mention acres of farmland, but do you take into account the 17 MILLION acres of forest ? Nearly 90% of the state


Are you going to eat Tree's ?




rickfrosty said:


> I don't know why I respond to someone like you - I know there is to be no winning ?


That I agree with !



rickfrosty said:


> Where do you live - just out of curiosity ? A safe, defensible place ?


Without a Doubt, and most people in my area/County are like minded 



rickfrosty said:


> When I go in the post office I not only leave the keys in the car or truck, but leave it running.


Congratulations You have a Security SOP Fail Mindset as well


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

bostonlesley said:


> I'd be a little cautious of land which was filled in by DOT..there used to be a nice little town in Missouri..Times Beach..
> 
> just sayin'...


It's still a nice town, just real quiet.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Rick, where abouts is that land located in relation to your town? I just LOVE that area and try and visit every chance I get.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I agree with most of what you say, Wolf, except Survivalblog is incredibly lame for survival information.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Laura said:


> I agree with most of what you say, Wolf, except Survivalblog is incredibly lame for survival information.


It is, but it keeps me on my toes when people write in with their info, then If I know about the subject content, I either agree, or disagree. I have gotten a few good tidbits of info...usually the Odds 'N Sods Links to information.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Maine wouldn't be my first choice either the winters are way to long for me.
But Rick is right the interior of Maine is very unpopulated and not all that accessible
to the sheeple.

Maines only nuclear power plant closed in 1996.

As far as survivalblog Laura's right it it pretty lame i prefer APN myself.


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

This has been a sort of strange thread to read, somehow going from the Maine woods to Montana, by way of Mensa with a little prepping thrown in. Dizzying for a gal who doesn't get out much.

100 acres of woods sounds marvelous. That kind of real estate is really hard to come by in lower MI, unless you have very deep pockets. The idea of it being private and somewhat defensible is also appealing; especially with room to garden and the chance to build a debt free, easy to heat home.

But to be honest, Rick, you sound kind of scary. Do you want a business partner, lover/helpmate/wife, or the first of a series of recruits for your own apocalypse compound? Your initial post could be taken any one of those ways, with your emphasis on your land/your ways/your decisions.

If I were to commit to living in an earth berm house in the middle of the hundred acre wood, it would be because I loved the man I was with and we were working together to achieve a mutual dream. Not to just do what I was told.

Just some feedback from an old-fashioned single gal in the Mitten.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> Maine wouldn't be my first choice either the winters are way to long for me.
> But Rick is right the interior of Maine is very unpopulated and not all that accessible
> to the sheeple.
> 
> ...


Okay, what is APN? I've heard of the other one...


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

American Preppers Network


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

rickfrosty said:


> ....... I have been looking off & on for partners for several owned properties I have here in safe corner of safest state (ME), *but nothing is really ready for farming (other than big garden, rabbits & chickens), really need to find female partner to make solid base first.*
> 
> I have studied what is needed for a long time, have good ideas & know pretty much what to do. If *it's my land I will pretty much call the shots *....... Well, gone on long enough - anyone interested ?


No. You need to make a solid base first and then offer it.

If it's going to be your land and you'll be calling all the shots then you need to offer more sugar up front. Not many women (or otherwise) are going to be interested in what you're propositioning if you don't offer something more stable for them to come to. 

I think before you'll find anyone interested you will need to make a place ready for farming first so you have the beginnings of stability and a solid base, then you start planning a home to offer to someone who won't be calling the shots .... then you find a female partner to come in and help make it a more solid base.

.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes before you adopt a sad and trusting puppy you need to lay down newspaper.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Okay Rick. You've been doing survivalist property since 2008. A lot of us know that. Do you have your own survivalist, self-sufficient, well stocked farm up and producing?

Until you're living it full time, know for a fact it's what you want, and have learned your limitations, you're asking others to join you in an experiment in lifestyle.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If I lived in Maine it would be attractive, but only if my name was on the deed as well.

It is, alas, hard to find people who are serious about the great outdoors who do not already own land.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You obviously haven't learned much.
> 
> *Well, I soon read every page of SB.com's archives (have you ?) and I would say there is a wealth of info there as well as the continuing info.*
> 
> ...


*My comment was to show how non-existant crime is here.*

I have had enough of you Mr.Wolf-Talks-Loudly, so doubt I'll answer any more of your hatemail. 
My initial post was to throw out some ideas, but I am always surprised at the people who are so quick to try to smash anything constructive or especially outspoken - anything out of the 'common wisdom' which has been established in this country by the powers-that-be who have been consistently liberalising us & dumbing us down.
Sooo, this summer, when y'all are sweltering in high heat & humidity & it's no more than 90 deg. w/a breeze & 55% humidity here in bad ol ME I'll be thinking of my ol HT pal Wolf . Oh, and watch those Meth-heads, I hear they like to steal anything you turn yer back on ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Terri said:


> If I lived in Maine it would be attractive, but only if my name was on the deed as well.
> 
> *Sorry, cannot risk a legal partnership in land ownership w/unknown people. I would consider that after getting to know people & working with them.
> 100 acres is big enough to sell some.*
> ...


Oh, must lengthen message ??


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Laura said:


> Okay Rick. You've been doing survivalist property since 2008. A lot of us know that. Do you have your own survivalist, self-sufficient, well stocked farm up and producing?
> Until you're living it full time, know for a fact it's what you want, and have learned your limitations, you're asking others to join you in an experiment in lifestyle.



*I live on a secluded 6.3 acre mini farm w/rabbits, chickens, raspberries, and a trout brook running through - raised beds too. I have a substantial garden in another spot until I can prepare the ground here for one. Also a hay field at another spot by a big river for water. There is room for a couple smallish pastures for goats & pigs here, but they need fencing.
I am hoping for someone to help, and due to being raised very alone I do not like to do things alone too much - better w/a woman partner.
I like the work, but need someone besides myself to do it for.*


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> Yes before you adopt a sad and trusting puppy you need to lay down newspaper.


*Hoping for partners w/some of their own newspapers - tools, food, and other hardware, maybe a willingness to work at whatever jobs are available to get established here. There are winter jobs at the ski mtns. for instance, that pay some unemployment after the season so a person could do farm work in the spring, summer & fall.*


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

naturelover said:


> No. You need to make a solid base first and then offer it.
> 
> If it's going to be your land and you'll be calling all the shots then you need to offer more sugar up front. Not many women (or otherwise) are going to be interested in what you're propositioning if you don't offer something more stable for them to come to.
> 
> ...


Nah, gotta go the other way - I waste WAY too much time & energy pecking away here & POF (etc., etc.) to try to find some incredibly brave gal (w/phenominal attitude) to join me to make a stand !?
Don't misunderstand, it's not like I don't do anything to prepare - I do stuff everyday & every week, but I could get WAY more done w/a someone to invest the love in, (& help me use the pick-up load of canning gear).


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Catalpa said:


> This has been a sort of strange thread to read, somehow going from the Maine woods to Montana, by way of Mensa with a little prepping thrown in. Dizzying for a gal who doesn't get out much.
> 
> 100 acres of woods sounds marvelous. That kind of real estate is really hard to come by in lower MI, unless you have very deep pockets. The idea of it being private and somewhat defensible*No, incredibly defensible !* is also appealing; especially with room to garden and the chance to build a debt free, easy to heat home.
> 
> ...


aaaabbbbccccdddd (required)


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

coolrunnin said:


> Maine wouldn't be my first choice either the winters are way to long for me.
> *Winters in ME are not what they were AND they have traditionally kept the troublemakers away too. Fairly easy to defend your land w/deep snow all around.*
> 
> But Rick is right the interior of Maine is very unpopulated and not all that accessible
> ...


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Dutchie said:


> Rick, where abouts is that land located in relation to your town? I just LOVE that area and try and visit every chance I get.


Hi Dutchie, it is 25 mi. south, so just out of these mtns. for a better growing season, but still surrounded w/mostly unpopulated forest land.
Next to the Sandy River for brown trout fishing (unusual, a story), and a huge hayfield across the road.
Sooo, never got to meet you last summer ?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

rickfrosty said:


> *My comment was to show how non-existant crime is here.*
> 
> I have had enough of you Mr.Wolf-Talks-Loudly, so doubt I'll answer any more of your hatemail.
> My initial post was to throw out some ideas, but I am always surprised at the people who are so quick to try to smash anything constructive or especially outspoken - anything out of the 'common wisdom' which has been established in this country by the powers-that-be who have been consistently liberalising us & dumbing us down.
> Sooo, this summer, when y'all are sweltering in high heat & humidity & it's no more than 90 deg. w/a breeze & 55% humidity here in bad ol ME I'll be thinking of my ol HT pal Wolf . Oh, and watch those Meth-heads, I hear they like to steal anything you turn yer back on ?


I haven't E-Mailed you once. Go check your Med's, Your Bi-Polar disorder needs attention. If you had some solid idea's to "throw Out There" more people might agree with you. I gave my opinion, which is no more valuable than any others Opinion, but you took exception to it .
Such is life.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

rickfrosty said:


> I am falling in love w/the idea of a 100+ acre hardwood lot that may or may not , (will be shown corners soon), have a perfect place for a retreat/farm (yes, a bit of a doomer). Price is good - they will owner-finance. Tax not bad.
> I have been looking off & on for partners for several owned properties I have here in safe corner of safest state (ME), but nothing is really ready for farming (other than big garden, rabbits & chickens), really need to find female partner to make solid base first.
> I have studied what is needed for a long time, have good ideas & know pretty much what to do.* If it's my land I will pretty much call the shots, but that is not to say that I don't make mistakes, or that I'm always right. Will propose, listen, then decide.
> As to partners - what I want is long-term, hopefully friends for life. If I depend on good partners I must treat them well, make sure they don't feel too thwarted. If we are not all happy together, then after the worst times perhaps there will be a lot of places & opportunities for folks who want to move on.*Land I'm looking at is just down out of these mtns. for a little longer growing season - has firewood for life for plenty of people & plenty to sell - growing well after softwood cut several years ago.
> ...


Sounds like you want to start a Jonestown? Tell them what they want to hear and they will come.

Sorry but IMO you get all the benifits and they do all the work. And in return you get to call all the shots, thanks but no thanks. Sounds like another Waco idea. Pun intended.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

That was mean, Fowler. Don't be such a bully. A man wants what he wants, who are you to judge?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Rick, I think you'd do well to look back through this thread and see what your target audience is saying and change your approach.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Laura said:


> That was mean, Fowler. Don't be such a bully. A man wants what he wants, who are you to judge?


Aren't you judging ? :ashamed:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Aren't you judging ? :ashamed:


No, I'm mimicking.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok, thought I was gonna get spanked..lol


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Terri in WV said:


> Rick, I think you'd do well to look back through this thread and see what your target audience is saying and change your approach.


Yeah, like Jack Nicholson's character said in "As Good as It Gets"...

"Sell crazy somewhere else, we're all stocked up here"

:hand:


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Terri in WV said:


> Rick, I think you'd do well to look back through this thread and see what your target audience is saying and change your approach.


Nah, by the things my 'target audience' is saying, I doubt I could get very far w/them.
I can get partners off the internet who'd jump at a chance to be part of building a retreat/farm in a very safe corner of a very safe state.
Just have to keep the stash hidden until getting to know them, that's all, lol.
Need people who can either contribute financially for a more democratic relationship with me, or just bring their car, good will & willingness to work to be part of what someone else has scrimped & saved for and located/researched and commited to.
Once we had emailed/spoken several times of course.
Somewhere I have mentioned here that I am having 2nd thoughts about taking this on (alone) - partly because of all the negativity out there .
Fortunately I love my place where I am.
Still have the 100+ acres in the back of my mind though, even just for the lifetime supply of wood, berries & maple sugar . A person has to put their assets into something other than US dollars.
By the way, I now know a few people who like to jump on the bandwagon to hack a person & their ideas who I had thought were cool . Talk about judging, making poor assumptions & the lack of the old 'benefit of the doubt' !!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Fowler said:


> Sounds like you want to start a Jonestown? Tell them what they want to hear and they will come.
> 
> Sorry but IMO you get all the benifits and they do all the work. And in return you get to call all the shots, thanks but no thanks. Sounds like another Waco idea. Pun intended.


Yes, what I said translates to Jonestown & Waco - definitely .
What about all the work I did to get the $ and to search out such a wonderfully defensible piece of land , and to make the commitment to buy it ?
I was planning on helping my friends/partners to build their houses - all work together on fencing, clearing, tilling land, helping them in the area, like finding work if they need it, maybe even creating that as I could easily start a small do-all construction/painting, etc. company.
There have to be people that are more open-minded ?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

rickfrosty said:


> Nah, by the things my 'target audience' is saying, I doubt I could get very far w/them.
> 
> I can get partners off the internet who'd jump at a chance to be part of building a retreat/farm in a very safe corner of a very safe state.
> 
> ...



Apparently you can't get partners who'd jump at the chance since you've been posting similar ads for several years and still haven't had any takers.

No one is jumping on any bandwagon to hack you. It does seem that you are very obtuse though. People have been saying the same or similar things about your approach in each attempt you have made at this and yet the approach doesn't much change and you're not getting the desired results. Hmmm, I wonder what that means?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Now, some of you'all are just being mean!

Besides, I don't think that the problem is RickFrosty's approach.

I think the problem is that RickFrosty and the ladies he has met have simply not fallen in love with each other. Just like everybody else, he can meet members of the opposite sex but that does not mean that they will hook up.

I *THINK* that this is the first time that RickFrosty has expressed an interest in partnership instead of love + partnership, though I might be wrong. No matter. It is pretty obvious that he would like to fall in love and commence joint homesteading!!!!!!!!

Most of the folks who visit ST would like to fall in love, why should RickFrosty be any different?????


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Terri in WV said:


> Apparently you can't get partners who'd jump at the chance since you've been posting similar ads for several years and still haven't had any takers.
> 
> No one is jumping on any bandwagon to hack you. It does seem that you are very obtuse though. People have been saying the same or similar things about your approach in each attempt you have made at this and yet the approach doesn't much change and you're not getting the desired results. Hmmm, I wonder what that means?


Ha,ha, means there are a lot of ignorant people out there who don't listen well ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Terri said:


> Now, some of you'all are just being mean!
> 
> Besides, I don't think that the problem is RickFrosty's approach.
> 
> ...


Thank you - you are sweet !


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm curious, how many different websites have you posted this ad on?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> I'm curious, how many different websites have you posted this ad on?


Well, he is a Realter after all Terri.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

rickfrosty said:


> Ha,ha, means there are a lot of ignorant people out there who don't listen well ?


While it's true there are a lot of ignorant people who don't listen well about many things - I have to ask - how many positive responses have you gotten from people who listen to you the way you want them to? 

Surely not everyone is ignorant and not listening well, so why are you still looking for somebody to go into partnership with you? Could it possibly be because you are not expressing yourself in a manner that other people want to hear?

I still think that if you want a lady bird to come make herself at home in your nest and improve on it then first you need to make the beginnings of a nest for her to come to. You have not yet provided even a make-shift nest and as long as you don't do that first no lady bird is going to be interested in any of your other ideas. So far they are just ideas - they are not concrete.

.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Terri in WV said:


> I'm curious, how many different websites have you posted this ad on?



I put it on HT real estate forum too, and was thinking of putting it on S & EP, but after such boneheaded negative responses here I guess I should keep my ideas & hopes to myself.
I've had PM's commiserating w/me for all the hating & bitter people who love to pound down someone's ideas.
It's like y'all open HT & say let's see who we dissin today, then jump on the bandwagon w/out even taking time to understand the OP.
Kinda what FBB was saying.
I wish some of y'all would take the time to lay out how you would govern a survivalist farm retreat w/several partners when you had bought the land, had the vision to see what a special place it was, and supplied the expensive equipment to develop it ??
Would you have equal votes on every move ? Let's raise Alpacas, no let's raise camels, no, I like pot-belly pigs, no let's take in all the stray cats in town? Let's share our food when the hungry looters come around - that way they'll leave us alone !? No, let's not, let's shoot em ! No, let's just hide !
Let's run in the woods & eat dandelions & mushrooms !! Oh, it's 3 against one for the last suggestion, let's go !


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

naturelover said:


> While it's true there are a lot of ignorant people who don't listen well about many things - I have to ask - how many positive responses have you gotten from people who listen to you the way you want them to?
> 
> Surely not everyone is ignorant and not listening well, so why are you still looking for somebody to go into partnership with you? Could it possibly be because you are not expressing yourself in a manner that other people want to hear?
> 
> ...


What the f are you talking about, I have a delightful fully-owned home on a mini farm totally secluded w/a beautiful view of the local ski mtn. & nothing but woods behind my house all the way up into Quebec.
It is at the outer edge of an adorable tiny resort village where you can walk to a beautiful lake & hear the loons out there. I own my section of the trout stream that the trout grow up in for that lake.
I'm already living the dream - the 100+ acres is just a far bigger, much more defensible piece of land w/room for enough people to easily defend it. Will feed plenty of folks, but if y'all experts think it's such a bad idea ???


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Terri in WV said:


> Apparently you can't get partners who'd jump at the chance since you've been posting similar ads for several years and still haven't had any takers.
> 
> No one is jumping on any bandwagon to hack you. It does seem that you are very obtuse though. People have been saying the same or similar things about your approach in each attempt you have made at this and yet the approach doesn't much change and you're not getting the desired results. Hmmm, I wonder what that means?


Actually had a PM from a delighful HT sweetheart today, so you're not all crusted over w/hate !


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Laura said:


> That was mean, Fowler. Don't be such a bully. A man wants what he wants, who are you to judge?


Then he needs to work on his brainwashing techniques. Bully? I was stating exactly what I read into his comment, I'll leave the bullying to you, since your so good at it.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Nature, I hear what you are saying but sometimes building a dream to share with others is building a nest for a mate. Sometimes a dream can not come to life if the right people are not involved in the creation of the dream. having a dream is a good place to start. Money and materials will eventually trickle in, but for some people a dream is the most crucial part of a relationship, it is the seed.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Then he needs to work on his brainwashing techniques. Bully? I was stating exactly what I read into his comment, I'll leave the bullying to you, since your so good at it.


Or he needs to buy the same brand of hankies you use...


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

Rick I hope you're not painting me with the same brush. I'm not hateful and I'm not all negative on you. I simply gave you some feedback on your post, and pointed out why, in my opinion, it did not really sound inviting. If you really just want some followers to do your bidding and work on building your compound, just say so, because that's what it sounds like.

If you're really looking to meet a woman to fall in love with, perhaps your approach could be a little more mellow, along the lines of talking about your loving character and willingness to *share* the working and dreaming that goes into building a homestead.

Now that's not hateful, just expressing my opinion in a grown-up sort of way.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

rickfrosty said:


> What the f are you talking about, I have a delightful fully-owned home on a mini farm totally secluded w/a beautiful view of the local ski mtn. & nothing but woods behind my house all the way up into Quebec.
> It is at the outer edge of an adorable tiny resort village where you can walk to a beautiful lake & hear the loons out there. I own my section of the trout stream that the trout grow up in for that lake.
> I'm already living the dream - the 100+ acres is just a far bigger, much more defensible piece of land w/room for enough people to easily defend it. Will feed plenty of folks, but if y'all experts think it's such a bad idea ???


My mistake. I misinterpreted your original post. Your original post didn't say that you are already living the dream in an established home on a mini farm. 

I thought you were looking for a lady for yourself plus wanting other people as additional investors to join you in building a survivalist commune on 100 acres of raw property with no houses on it yet.

I will just wish you good luck with that then and hope you find what you're looking for.

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Nature, I hear what you are saying but sometimes building a dream to share with others is building a nest for a mate. *Sometimes a dream can not come to life if the right people are not involved in the creation of the dream.* having a dream is a good place to start. Money and materials will eventually trickle in, but for some people a dream is the most crucial part of a relationship, it is the seed.


After re-reading all of Rick's posts in this topic I wonder if this might be the ideal situation for you to invest in his dream as a working partner in developing that 100 acres into a survivalist community with him. It could be just the ticket for what you need to get started homesteading and it sounds like you and Rick might be well suited to each other.

.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

naturelover said:


> After re-reading all of Rick's posts in this topic I wonder if this might be the ideal situation for you to invest in his dream as a working partner in developing that 100 acres into a survivalist community with him. It could be just the ticket for what you need to get started homesteading and it sounds like you and Rick might be well suited to each other.
> 
> .


Was this intended as insult and sarcasm?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Was this intended as insult and sarcasm?


Not at all. I was totally serious. I thought it might be a good opportunity for you. Sorry if you took it as an insult. I guess if you thought I was being sarcastic then that means you aren't keen on Rick's offer then???

.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

nature, i was not adressing rick's offer I was just saying that a man or a woman does not have to have all their p's and q's in order to be viable mate material. Some people have dreams and potential and those dreams and potential are just as valuable as concrete assets. 

Just another angle.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

City Bound said:


> nature, i was not adressing rick's offer I was just saying that a man or a woman does not have to have all their p's and q's in order to be viable mate material. Some people have dreams and potential and those dreams and potential are just as valuable as concrete assets.
> 
> Just another angle.


Yes dear, I realize that, I got your point about all that with your first post to me ..... but I _was_ addressing Rick's proposal (looking for other partners) as a potential opportunity for you to consider. Seriously.

.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Rick, I hope you find what you are looking for. I don't agree with those that say you need to change your approach. I think it far better to let someone know from the get go what they can expect straight up than to side step and candy coat how things will be just to attract someone. The right person for this opportunity will find your offer attractive. Until then, enjoy what you have created and keep us posted.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Rick
I was also and maybe still am confused. I thought you were looking for partners to worlk on your land, then I thought you were looking for a wife or SO to help you? My first thought was this: say I wanted to drop everything and move to ME to participate in this.venture, where would I live while all this building is taking place? I know you have a house, is that where I would live? Other partners? I think that would be my concern first as it isn't clear. Another issue is is there a contract that would state that if I put all this work in what would I get in return? I know a S0 or wife would get certain things by virtue of the relationship, but what about the partners? Is there a limit to how many people would live there? Just some questions that I had. I hope you can find a way to make it happen if that is what you would like to do. If it were my place I would not want a bunch of people living there, but that is just me


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Catalpa said:


> This has been a sort of strange thread to read, somehow going from the Maine woods to Montana, by way of Mensa with a little prepping thrown in. Dizzying for a gal who doesn't get out much.
> 
> 100 acres of woods sounds marvelous. That kind mk of real estate is really hard to come by in lower MI, unless you have very deep pockets. The idea of it being private and somewhat defensible is also appealing; especially with room to garden and the chance to build a debt free, easy to heat home.
> 
> ...





naturelover said:


> After re-reading all of Rick's posts in this topic I wonder if this might be the ideal situation for you to invest in his dream as a working partner in developing that 100 acres into a survivalist community with him. It could be just the ticket for what you need to get started homesteading and it sounds like you and Rick might be well suited to each other.
> 
> .


especially, posts#47 1, in which it was quite clear he was interested in finding a FEMALE partner. The (others) part was no doubt, put in, so as to not offend the p.c. ....unfortunately, some of them STILL didn't get it!!!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Define "or others"...

Or better yet, please don't ;-)


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I think a lot of us DID get it.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Catalpa said:


> Rick I hope you're not painting me with the same brush. I'm not hateful and I'm not all negative on you. I simply gave you some feedback on your post, and pointed out why, in my opinion, it did not really sound inviting. If you really just want some followers to do your bidding and work on building your compound, just say so, because that's what it sounds like.
> 
> If you're really looking to meet a woman to fall in love with, perhaps your approach could be a little more mellow, along the lines of talking about your loving character and willingness to *share* the working and dreaming that goes into building a homestead.
> 
> Now that's not hateful, just expressing my opinion in a grown-up sort of way.


OK, fine. But I think that the people who just flew up in arms about my OP maybe read a really lot online & sort of 'skim' ?
What I meant by saying I would listen to my partners and that I knew they must be well-treated & not feel too thwarted was this : let's say you show me you know more about apples & planting apple trees than I do, (the land is good for this too), then I would defininitely go along w/your suggestions, or raising pigs, or goats, maybe a cow/calf/steers to oxen ? Maybe you have great ideas as to defense, or you have experience in stone masonry ?
(sorry, slight drift) I have some mason experience & there is a little masonry school almost across the road from this land. There is also an excellent Russian Masonry Stove builder in ME who conducts workshops & perhaps a couple of us could attend these. Efficient wood heat (which woodstoves really aren't !?) is going to be more & more in demand & it has occured to me that building these heaters (I actually built one to try it) will be a very good source of depression-era income.
My darling woman - queen of my nights - would of course be listened to & often defered to, so exqueeze me if my OP didn't express my dream clearly enough, but to go straight to Jonetown & Waco (which was a prime example of what our dear govt. can do) is a wee bit of a stretch, no ?
I have been part of a communal housing project (as I mention here in another reply) which was an absolute nightmare, so I know that somehow prolly one person has to drive the bus ??


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

naturelover said:


> My mistake. I misinterpreted your original post. Your original post didn't say that you are already living the dream in an established home on a mini farm.
> 
> *I thought you were looking for a lady for yourself plus wanting other people as additional investors to join you in building a survivalist commune (sort of) on 100 acres of raw property with no houses on it yet.*
> I will just wish you good luck with that then and hope you find what you're looking for.
> ...


Precisely, but meanwhile I do have a home not far from this land that is also a better location for possible partners to find/create work .
I also own about 20 acres & have the use of a haybarn & a few more acres nearby that are all about the same distance in another direction .
One of my ideas is that people can buy used travel trailers very very cheaply (we are in a depression & people are selling everything they don't need to live !) to live temporarily & have a plan for making these quite comfortable for winter too w/a roomy/sunny living room on s. side of trailer where you can have a woodstove. These are set up for 12 volt lights & small fridge, and to run off propane too.
After more permanent homes are built and trailers can be re-purposed, then you have a nice garage/barn/workshop where trailer was.
The reason I do want more partners than one sweet female is that our money will super-inflate, and there is no more cheap fuel, blah, blah, blah, but there are many reasons (pick your favorite) why there will be squads of looters who have NOT prepared for the very hard times to come looking for the food & goods of those of us who have.
So you will need a place big enough to create food for enough people to guard this place & food for maybe some time - it certainly will be an interesting time in history !


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Still after all the time I've spent on this forum, the negativity and mean spirited nature of some of the posters catches me by surprise.

Speaking as a woman, I'm not picking a man based upon what he owns. However, I prefer a man with drive and initiative who is willing to work hard and who is good at managing his money. I'd also prefer a man who is smart and who has varied interests beyond drinking beer and watching TV.

100 acres is a pretty good indication that a man can get his life together and get things done. So it does not clinch the deal, but it does present a situation that can be looked into further.

I've seen Rick Frosty's posts since I started here and I believe he would be willing to work things out. In fact, he has stated so. But that has to be done with an individual person, not with an entire internet community. His posting here is not the final offer, take it or leave it.

The way I'm reading this is that he is looking for a life partner, but also interested in like minded families for mutual defense and community support. This is not unheard of, for groups to get together and form communities with common interests.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Still after all the time I've spent on this forum, the negativity and mean spirited nature of some of the posters catches me by surprise.
> 
> Speaking as a woman, I'm not picking a man based upon what he owns. However, I prefer a man with drive and initiative who is willing to work hard and who is good at managing his money. I'd also prefer a man who is smart and who has varied interests beyond drinking beer and watching TV.
> 
> ...


Thanks sister 'Smoke', as always - cool, clear & correct !


----------



## TommyDuke (Nov 18, 2012)

Except for the long, cold winters I am considering a move to Maine myself. 
I see this thread stopped in May '12, but I'm a noob here and just found it. 
It seems like a good form of gov't for a small society such as this would be a sort of socialist/republic; where labor and the rewards of such are shared. I think communal dining and a town meeting form of input would be appropriate.
There would have to be a chairman at these mtgs to enforce "Robert's rules of order". 
Other than that we don't need no stinkin' boss.
As familiarity between settlers increased, certain individual talents would become known, and ppl would gravitate to those with the talent naturally... As opposed to a leader of all.
As with any venture, there is a fear of the unknown; fear of leaving one's comfort zone. Even long time prison inmates fear the unknowns of life on the outside.
At times, fear evidences itself in harsh angry words, accusations, and slander.
There is still hope, Frosty. As conditions in the Empire worsen, ppl will be forced to make a choice. However, your commune may be full by then, eh?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting 1st post.....


----------

